# Insuring the rapidly growing gig economy amid a global pandemic



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Maybe this will be valuable to someone. It's a brief overview of insuring yourself whilst gigging.

I have no financial interest in any company mentioned here.



> The Zebra
> 
> The nation's leading independent insurance comparison site
> 
> The Zebra is an independent insurance advisor and quote comparison site with headquarters in Austin, Texas. Utilizing its real-time quote comparison tool, The Zebra partners with companies such as Allstate, Liberty Mutual, and Progressive to help consumers browse pricing, coverage, and service level for both home and auto insurance policies.


Insuring the rapidly growing gig economy amid a global pandemic


----------

